# Arkansas Trainers



## cstallings (Jul 24, 2007)

Does anyoe know any Arkansas Trainers? I've done a lot of work my self, but time is a little limited right now, so I was considering using a pro. 

I'm aware of:
Ware eagle retrievers...I bought my dog from them and Webfoot Kennels (Chris Atkins). I'm not sure of anyone else. Does anyone know of any more? Has anyone had any experience or knowledge pertaining to the two I listed. 

Thanks,
Carey


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Reece Hudson - think I got the last name right....I'll try and track a phone number down for you.

FOM


----------



## Kevin White (Jun 21, 2005)

FOM said:


> Reece Hudson - think I got the last name right....I'll try and track a phone number down for you.
> 
> FOM


479-264-6347

He has 2 of my dogs now and has trained my other one as well. He is as good as anyone in this area. He is located in Russelville.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

cstallings said:


> Does anyoe know any Arkansas Trainers? I've done a lot of work my self, but time is a little limited right now, so I was considering using a pro.
> 
> I'm aware of:
> Ware eagle retrievers...I bought my dog from them and Webfoot Kennels (Chris Atkins). I'm not sure of anyone else. Does anyone know of any more? Has anyone had any experience or knowledge pertaining to the two I listed.
> ...


cArey what are you wanting to do with the dog? FT, HT, Duck Dog?


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

reese would be a good recomendation


----------



## cstallings (Jul 24, 2007)

bayou beagle said:


> cArey what are you wanting to do with the dog? FT, HT, Duck Dog?


He is going to be a hunting dog first and foremost, but I would like to get into HT. I'm not sure if I'm going to send him to get trained yet, because I enjoy training him myself. I'm just considering it right now.


----------



## cstallings (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll add Reece to my list and give him a call.

Thanks


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 6, 2004)

Chris Akin at Webfooted Kennels or Keith Allison at War Eagle Retrievers. I have trained with both. Top of the line. Both would do a great job. Thanks Chris


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

We purchased Toots, a black lab puppy out of Chopper and Stella, from Derek at the War Eagle Retrievers kennel in Oklahoma. Toots is now under the training of Jere and will be moving on to Keith at the War Eagle Retrievers training location in Arkansas. After spending the day watching Jere and Keith train the dogs, we were very impressed with their expertise and our dog’s performance. Derek, Keith, and Jere make a great team! We would highly recommend War Eagle Retrievers. Good luck!


----------



## n-da-weeds (Feb 11, 2007)

Flatlander said:


> Chris Akin at Webfooted Kennels or Keith Allison at War Eagle Retrievers. I have trained with both. Top of the line. Both would do a great job. Thanks Chris



I am going with Chris on this one..If you are looking for a great duck dog, and HT dog I would seriously reccomend Chris Akin at WebbFooted Kennels. I have two dogs in training with him. The older of the two went in under started level, after six months was running cold blinds. This same dog picked up well over 100 ducks this year, and at this point about 8 months later, is running right at a finished level. He has a great crew working with him, and is a great professional.

Chris is one of my closest friends, I spent every day the last two months either in the field or working with him and Justin Etter at the kennels. Now knowing this just check his pass rates at HT's they will speak volumes...Great folks, great training grounds, you won't be dissapointed...

Pete


----------



## n-da-weeds (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are some pics from the kennels and training grounds...


----------



## n-da-weeds (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm in Oklahoma and in the Spring of 2006 I sent 1 yr old Deep Run Redhawk a YLM out of Elvis to War Eagle. I went with War Eagle vs. Deep Run because or the distance, money, & great references. Hawk had stopped retrieving bumpers & lacked drive. And like a lot of other owners I was using an out dated mode of training with Wolters Water Dog. 

Jere took him through the Basic Obedience, Force Fetch, Collar Conditioning, etc. He came home for the 06 season & did great. Then in 2007 after the season he went back for the stage 2 with Jere & Keith. 

I just thought he did great in 06. He is now one Outstanding charger & minds his manners in the blind, off of a stand, in the back of a pick up, or in the house. We just finished up the season & he is one Outstanding dog! Hawk made 60+ retrieves on a 400 acre lake we ( 5 of us ) hunt out of blind. His best was a 250 yard swimming retrieve after a cripple that went into cattails. What made it really great was the fact one of the guys in the blind said we could kiss that duck good bye. I let him do his thing & after 15 minutes of hunting the duck in the cattails he swam back & delivered the crippled Gadwall to hand.

I cannot say enough about the War Eagle crew. Both Hawk & I have learned a lot in the last couple of years & are a good team. He is now due to go to Derek at their World Class facility in Miami, OK for finishing. If you can, call them up & take a trip to see both their facilities at Pea Ridge & Miami. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

cstallings said:


> Ware eagle retrievers...I bought my dog from them...



Since you bought your dog from them and they have a great reputation, this would be my choice.


----------



## cstallings (Jul 24, 2007)

DKR said:


> Since you bought your dog from them and they have a great reputation, this would be my choice.


That's kinda what I'm thinking, but it's still important to do your homework. Just trying to see who all is out their.


----------



## perrycox (May 6, 2004)

I have nothing but good things to say about Keith and War Eagle Retrievers. They have had 3 of my dogs and have done great things with all 3 . One they took to the 4th series of the Grand on '04, one they did some basic work on and she is now MH with Qual Jam. The last they have put an HR title on and I will send another to them in the next few months. Great guys, Great facilities and very approachable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I would call war eagle retrievers. They did a great job with my dog. He has completed basic retriever training. I brought him back home on the 3rd of December. I hunted him nearly daily for the rest of the season. He picked up around 200 birds. I hunted him in pits, boats, dog stands, field, timber, with different people, and with other dogs. He did everything I ask him to do. I am very happy with what war eagle retrievers did for my dog.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I Have A Female Trained By Keith Allison That Is Terrific. Two Of My Freinds Have Also Sent Their Dogs To Keith And War Eagle Kennels. They Are Friendly, Very Thorough, Kennels Are Clean, Dogs Enjoy The Work And Come Home Well Trained. You Would Have To Look Long And Hard To Find A Better Kennel Or Trainer. All Of The Dogs Work Ducks, Geese And Upland Birds. Can't Ask For Anymore.


----------



## Randall (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone know how much War Eagle charges for there Basic retriever program. Or a good trainer in the Alabama area (I am looking for FF, steadiness etc). Thanks


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Here is a link,


http://www.wareagleretrievers.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi


----------



## Randall (Jan 8, 2008)

hey thanks, when i saw the name i assumed it was in Alabama (Auburn). I am actually looking for something a bit closer I am juts going to make another thread.


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

I sold a pup to Tyler Sheppard.I think he is in the Little Rock area.I have heard of Clint Johnson as well.


----------



## shandon (Oct 19, 2006)

CS, you can't go wrong with anyone of the 3, I'd go with the one that is most convenient for you. They will all work with you also. the same is true for clint also.
Rick


----------

